# Best Horse Trailer Insurance?????



## cariadssogreat (22 September 2006)

Just wondering who the best people are to insure a horse trailer against theft and damage with?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Brand new Masta Summer Turnout Rugs, looking for new homes, only £38 incl P&amp;P each! Various Masta Neck Covers also, in Summer and Winter weights, £15 incl P&amp;P! PM me if interested


----------



## wanderersmelody (22 September 2006)

Can't sat who is best but I got a good quote with Stoneways. Also, if you are a member of the AA you can get the Horsebox and trailer owners breakdown cover for a small top up fee of about £50. Well worth it I reckon!


----------



## SilverSkye (22 September 2006)

Insure mine with south essex insurance brokers pay about £16 a month, that does nt cover breakdown just theft, damage liability and all that have breakdown cover with anthony evans cost £90 that covers the car when not towing and the trailer including the horses.


----------



## _jetset_ (22 September 2006)

I am insured through my Dad's company but also have horsebox and trailers owners cover too so that if I ever break down they will come and get me!


----------



## S_N (22 September 2006)

I too have the horsebox owners and trailer breakdown cover!  Have just aded my trailer to the horse insurance for a nominal amount!


----------



## Theresa_F (23 September 2006)

I recently went through the insurers for my trailer and ended up with KBIS - reputable company and the price was competative.


----------



## cyearsley (23 September 2006)

I just spoke to my company re antoher issue and they advised me that it is often half the cost to put your trailer onto your car insurance and not your horse insurance.  NFU charge me £123 a year for having my trailer with them and they said most car insurance companies would add it for around £60 (!!) Am investigating this one !


----------



## katylee (24 September 2006)

have you tried scottish equestrian?
http://webpro.touchglasgow.com//webpro/horseinsur/


----------

